# Royal Fantasies 14 annual Car Show



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

Join us July 28th 2013 at the Royal Fantasies 14th annual car show. SAME GREAT SHOW new location in DownTown Riverside with more space and shade! Live Entertainment all day!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP CANT WAIT


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Mendoza Sno Cones Will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's that time again...:thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Hell yeah:h5:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's going to be another great show ... Can't wait


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR GOOD SHOW !!!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Eventzbysol said:


> View attachment 655840
> View attachment 655841
> 
> 
> Join us July 28th 2013 at the Royal Fantasies 14th annual car show. SAME GREAT SHOW new location in DownTown Riverside with more space and shade! Live Entertainment all day!


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WILL THERE BE BEST OF CATAGORIES FOR THE LOWRIDER BIKES. N BEST OF SHOW FOR PEDAL CAR?


----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

Great show. Cant wait. STYLE CC will b in da house!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WILL THERE BE BEST OF CATAGORIES FOR THE LOWRIDER BIKES. N BEST OF SHOW FOR PEDAL CAR?


 There is a best of for bike but not for pedal car.


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

******************ATTENTION LAYITLOW FRIENDS ********************
PLEASE HELP!!!TODAY I FOUND OUT THAT MY LIL BROS FRIEND GONE MISSING HES BEEN MISSING FOR 2 DAYS NOW I TALKDED TO HIS DAY TODAY AFTER FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND HE GAVE ME A DESCRIPTION OF HIS SON" NAME:ALFONSO MARQUIN/GUTIERREZ AGE:11 YEARS OLD WIEGHT:105LBS HIEGHT:5'2 LAST SEEN:TODAY AT ROETARY PARK OF OF A STREET" PLEASE LIKE/ SHARE THIS PIC ON UR PROFILE I WAS TALKING TO THE DAD AND HE WAS CRYING BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS SON BACK PLEASE IF YOU SEE HIM YOU CAN CALL THE PHONE MOM/DADS PHONE DIRECTLY THE # IS (951)385-6446


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:TOMORROW :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Royal Fantasies...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Grillo85 (Dec 24, 2012)

illustrious will be there carnal to support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

STYLE CC will be there to support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Is Gonna Be There....:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm same day as Oldies show in the valley


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT for the homies frm ROYAL FANTASIES... WAT UP JULIAN :wave:uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS i.e b.c will be ther thise again
ViejitoS in the house


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

WUT UP EVERYBODY....... COME EARLY ONLY A COUPLE WEEKS AWAY,,,,,, GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW......


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:T T T


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

In The Streets Magazine will be there


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

*Registration fee's have been lowered to $25 for cars & Trucks, $20 for Motorcycles and $15 for bikes and pedal cars.*















​


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Eventzbysol said:


> *Registration fee's have been lowered to $25 for cars & Trucks, $20 for Motorcycles and $15 for bikes and pedal cars.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 674502
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

Eventzbysol said:


> *Registration fee's have been lowered to $25 for cars & Trucks, $20 for Motorcycles and $15 for bikes and pedal cars.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 674502
> ...


:thumbsup:X2


----------



## V.P 88caddi (Jan 16, 2012)

Public Enemy Car Club will be there!!! palm springs chapter


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Eventzbysol said:


> *Registration fee's have been lowered to $25 for cars & Trucks, $20 for Motorcycles and $15 for bikes and pedal cars.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 674502
> ...


:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS i.e bike club ready for thise show .


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's going down tomorrow TTT for the homies


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

WE had a blast thank for the invite :h5:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

_Thanks Julio and crew. *BOMB LIFE RIV.CO had a good time! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NO PICS?


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:*


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Good turn out n good show.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the invite... Only a year till the next one.. UNIQUES CC


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

At what time did they hand out the trophies cause it seemed like it took forever. Took off before they handed them out.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsdown:horrible $10 buck plaque awards. Someone post a pic of them:twak:


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

Please post pics


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

bomb life ie had a good time see you guys next year :thumbsup:


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

When/where is the 2014 show?


----------

